# Treadmill/ slat mill ?



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone got a line for a source of a nice new or used slat mill with a longer track, suitable for a working dog? Asking for a friend, who is currently unable to exercise a german shepherd which has a fairly long stride when running... Other than Dogtrotter, who out there makes 'em, and where can I find a reasonably priced one? Post or PM me any ideas.

Seems most designs out there are made for pits, etc, which have a too-short useable top track length.

Thanks!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Anyone got a line for a source of a nice new or used slat mill with a longer track, suitable for a working dog? Asking for a friend, who is currently unable to exercise a german shepherd which has a fairly long stride when running... Other than Dogtrotter, who out there makes 'em, and where can I find a reasonably priced one? Post or PM me any ideas.
> 
> Seems most designs out there are made for pits, etc, which have a too-short useable top track length.
> 
> Thanks!


A slat mill is going to be $$$$$

A carpet mill will be cheaper try Grandcarpetmill. I have one. the regular size one fits a 70lbs mal just fine. So a dog with a long stride I would get the bigger one.


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

What's the reason you don't want to go with Dogtrotter? Ive heard nothing but good things abou him and his mills. There are other builders out there but none with as much experience or good reputation. 

I've heard mixed reviews about this guy but here's a GSD working it...
http://youtu.be/RvLfYF4KhAk

If its a matter of getting over an injury or something and its going to be temporary, I would just spend the $120 on material and build a carpetmill.


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Look up Brian Hamilton on facebook. He makes really nice slat mills.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

These are pretty inexpensive but are made in the Phillipines so shipping would be the only pitfall probably. Look like nice mills though. http://www.rpmillmaker.com/index.html


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

dogtrotter just posted on facebook. sale until Monday up to $200 off


----------

